# had to get new tires



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Rolling resistance is a huge factor in the car's performance. I went with LRR tires when I replaced my OEM tires.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

obermd said:


> Rolling resistance is a huge factor in the car's performance. I went with LRR tires when I replaced my OEM tires.


I agree with Ober. However, you still have to "break in" the tires to wear off some of the excess tread/rubber. The problems you are experiencing will diminish over mileage. I know I read this mentioned before on this forum. Check out this thread:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/27-f...eco-oem-goodyears-pure-contacts-mpg-down.html


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

neirfin said:


> I didn't imagine the tires could have such an impact on power, am I just crazy? I realize the engine has to put more power into pushing the car, but I didn't think it would be a noticeable drop in power, just a slight drop in mpgs...


simple physics


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

I guess I just didn't think it would be so bad. After the rain season I might get some GY assurances again and keep these new chunky tires for next winter. In the meantime I suppose a tune will help get the cruze over that mountain...


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Not sure what kind of tires you purchased, but I replaced the OE goodyear tires with Michelins ... didn't notice any change in mpg or power problems, and I felt much more comfortable driving the car in the rain. When I traded in my cruze on a VOLT, I had less than 600 miles on it before I got rid of the goodyear tires and put Michelins on the VOLT as well. It's looking like I'll probably get about 80,000 miles out of the Michelins too with the current rate of treadwear. They might cost more up front, but when I only have to buy one new set of tires in 80k miles, instead of 2, they're actually less expensive. Best of luck to you on your search.


----------



## bulldog (Aug 2, 2014)

What flavor of Michelin's did you get?


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

spaycace said:


> Not sure what kind of tires you purchased, but I replaced the OE goodyear tires with Michelins ... didn't notice any change in mpg or power problems, and I felt much more comfortable driving the car in the rain. When I traded in my cruze on a VOLT, I had less than 600 miles on it before I got rid of the goodyear tires and put Michelins on the VOLT as well. It's looking like I'll probably get about 80,000 miles out of the Michelins too with the current rate of treadwear. They might cost more up front, but when I only have to buy one new set of tires in 80k miles, instead of 2, they're actually less expensive. Best of luck to you on your search.


Just curious how you project 80k miles on the Michelins? The Volt is a pretty heavy car and should use tires at a higher rate than a Cruze. Cruze about 3000lbs and Volt 3800?


----------

